# Camera Phones



## englishdave (Sep 26, 2006)

Once a week or so, I get my son to take some video of myself hitting a few shots on the practice area. Great to look @ when I get home & analyze my swing plane & tempo. :thumbsup: 

Cheers David.


----------

